# CF autoswitched to SD, how to playback from CF?



## cayenne (May 28, 2012)

I've been scanning the manual...and I can't seem to find how to do this on my 5D Mark III.

I have it set to auto rotate the cards.

I was in the middle of filming, and I guess the CF card filled up....It stopped filming. I hit start again..and it started up, but guessing the SD card isn't fast enough...it would stop periodically.

Anyway, just wanted to go back and look at the video on the first CF card....to see where it cut off.

The displays show it sending to card #2, the SD card, I hit the play button, and it only shows me the one video on the SD card...I cannot find in the instruction book how to switch back to play on the CF card that is full.

Any suggestions?

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (May 28, 2012)

Ok....think I found it...but just from clicking around everything.

I went into the menu...and clicked around to where I found you could switch the card...and it appeared to work.
It switched to the new CF card I put in and formatted.

But, is there an easier way...something with a quick option on the external buttons...to switch back and forth between the cards as to which one your replaying off of?

TIA,

cayenne


----------

